# VBA of Excel is the same as VBA of Access?



## WESTERNWALL (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi

A a point of interest, what is the difference between VBA for Excel and VBA for Access, if any?  That is to say, if I want to learn VBA for Excel now and at a later stage I decide to get into Access, is it a completely different ballgame learning VBA for Access?

Thanks


----------



## texasalynn (Jul 16, 2012)

the basics are the same, but will of course have some differences for the two applications.  Join a forum and read through questions that are VBA related is a great way to learn and gather knowledge.  There are several great books for sell on MrExcel site.


----------



## Joe4 (Jul 16, 2012)

As Lynn pointed out, there really are a lot of similiarities (learning one will definitely help you with the other).  But they are not the same.  Dealing with spreadsheets and dealing with databases are a bit different.  Certain functions are available in one and not the other (though many functions are basically the same).  And the syntax of some things is sometimes slightly different.

However, if you learn Excel VBA, then you will have a huge leg up and learning Access VBA won't be bad at all.


----------



## RoryA (Jul 16, 2012)

VBA itself is the same in both but the Object Models involved are very different since the programs are very different.


----------



## WESTERNWALL (Jul 16, 2012)

RoryA said:


> VBA itself is the same in both but the Object Models involved are very different since the programs are very different.



Thanks a lot for your replies and explanations.  Much appreciated.


----------



## mumzee (Jul 22, 2012)

RoryA said:


> VBA itself is the same in both but the Object Models involved are very different since the programs are very different.



In a position of having to define the differences between Excel and Access.  Saying one is a spreadsheet program and the other is a database program does not seem to be cutting it.  

  Could someone please give me some help on this in a way that persons with limited computer knowledge can understand...   Thanks


----------



## Domski (Jul 23, 2012)

Excel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spreadsheet
Access: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relational_database

Dom


----------

